# Homemade top for my 100 gallon tank



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

I built this homemade top for my 100 gallon tank. Let me know what you think. It cost a total of 19 dollars


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the idea of the sliding glass tops but am concerned that you used wood as the supports. The wood will get wet, either through splashing of the water or condensation, and will not be a good long term solution.

What were you planning on using to finish the wood framework?


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

nice I like that idea just seal the wood with a water sealer and stain it and ull be good to go I might have to do this on one of my tanks instead of making a canopy.. good job man


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought about that with the wood, I figured if I put a sealer on the wood it should be ok. Everything is removable


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Matt, here is another view with my 30 inch lights. No fish or even water for that matter just started the set up. Just added the Pool Filter Sand the other day. everything else will go in next week.


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of my 30 gallon, cant wait until I get the 100 up and running.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

The wood needs to be sealed, or you'll have moisture issues with it.

Frankly, the concept looks good, having some nice trim over the standard tank frame is an improvement. Aesthetically, it would look 1000x better if at the very least, the trim was mitered on the ends and a matching piece placed on the tank ends, hiding that "joint".

Unless the glass is too short to fit into the tank lips, the better approach for this sort of top would be to build it so it can slip over the top of the tank. From the top it would be shaped like this bracket [ where the long side is the tank front, and the short top and bottom are the tank ends. Make the inside of the trim or the 1x piece behind the trim about a 1/16 longer than the length of the tank. Then add a small support (could be a piece of wood or a shelf clip) to rest on each end of the tank so the [ does not fall to the stand. Again, the trim would be mitered so it goes around the tank, much like would be done with molding on a piece of furniture or in a room.

My opinion is that it looks like a $19.00 top as is, but with a few design modifications and some paint it could look like a million!

Disclaimer - I'm not trying to be negative, and apologize if I'm coming across that way.


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the negativity. I stated earlier that I have to seal the wood. I see what you mean about mitreing and adding side molding but when
N looking at it from the front you don't really need side moulding. It was my first real project I have completed with a tank. I purchased the tank cheap, it had no cover and no center bracket and the moulding was a mess. All in all I think it looks pretty **** good. Especially from the front.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

You asked for opinions - I gave one, and rather than just sit behind a keyboard and take shots at you or say something like "I don't like it", I offered several suggestions on how it might be improved.

On the off chance you are in the New England area - I'll extend an offer to open up my garage shop to you and give you a hand making a revised top.

Peace.


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

giving an opinion is one thing and I appreciate opinions. saying it looks like 19 bucks is an insult and pretty arrogant on your part.


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyway my final product for now


----------



## drewmaen (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought the tank was a little boring, added some driftwood and a few plants.


----------



## Wolfie212 (May 11, 2012)

Did you say it had no center brace. I would be carefuliI have seen big tanks bow to the breaking point without center brace. I usually take pieces of alunimun and drill holes in broken center brace and fix it that way but with brace gone completely i would be careful other then that looks great


----------

